# plastic bucket hive ,skep



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

I had this idea today.How about a skep made from a bucket?
Has anyone actually tried to make a tbh from a plastic drum or a larger bucket?
Wood is really not cheap here in Serbia
http://tinyurl.com/s5bjn


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

You can use whatever materials will work to provide shelter from your climate. In the tropics you can get away with aa very loosely fitting design. In siberia I would imagine you need something with a bit more bulk and well secured for winter.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Ha, ha ,you make me laugh.
I live in Serbia like former Yugoslavia,not Siberia.

Regards,
Sasha


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I had this idea today.How about a skep made from a bucket?

The bars wouldn't be interchangable but it would be the typical Greek basket hive except plastic.

>Has anyone actually tried to make a tbh from a plastic drum or a larger bucket?

I have seen them made from small plastic drums split length ways.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

MB: 
I have seen them made from small plastic drums split length ways.

And how did it went?Any problems,cold,moisture etc.
Have you seen it in action,with bees?

I thought on bucket for a skep,and drum for a tbh.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Two problems occur to me: poor climate control and condensation.

Plastic containers would get very hot inside on a sunny day and probably cause a meltdown. I use plastic plant pots for catching swarms and for nucs, but they have wooden top bars and a simple roof (see http://www.domainomania.com/photo/bees/swarm/?start=14 ). I still expect to have to shade them, if we ever get a summer here.

Condensation is inevitable in a plastic container - probably not serious if the water can drain freely and they don't end up in a steam bath.

How about making some skeps? You must have plenty of straw in Serbia. There are some great skeppist videos on this site - http://mkat.iwf.de


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>And how did it went?Any problems,cold,moisture etc.

I've seen pictures and articles. I've never built one. You would think condensation would be a problem. I'd put it in the shade to deal with the heat.

>Have you seen it in action,with bees?

No.

>I thought on bucket for a skep,and drum for a tbh.

It might be worth a try. Maybe it will work well. Maybe not.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Haha, sorry sasha, I misread your location. However, isn't serbia still a northern country??


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Scot, 

Serbia was part of old Yugoslavia which was created in 1918 as a Kingdom. You may have heard in the news lately that Montenegro just voted for independence from Serbia making Serbia a land locked country to the north of Greece. Montenegro is just north of Albania, if I'm reading my map correctly, and Serbia is east of Montenegro. 

Now that I think about it, it may not have made the U. S. news. I read the BBC to find out what is going on in the world.

Montenegro is east of Italy, across the Adriatic Sea just north of the heel.

I don't think that classifies it as a 'Northern Country'.

Pugs

[ May 27, 2006, 11:17 PM: Message edited by: Pugs ]


----------



## girl Mark (Oct 25, 2005)

think California climate...


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Hm,no way a northern country.Its called south - east of europe (by the media).Unfortunately not with californian climate either.More like a ,whats the word , continental ,climate with four seasons.Its really hot here right now ,like an early summer.
Its a country with a interesting history.
Unfortinately we were western alies in two big wars.Seems that we have chosen the wrong allies.Not that this is important for beekeeping.
Montenegro has a mediteranean climate.Excellent for beekeepers,but with not much forage for the bees.Mostlly mountains.
Regards,Sasha from Serbia


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

How cold does it get in the winter, and how hot in the summer?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Summer temps are about 30-35 C , in winter it gets cold down to -20 -30 sometimes but average is -15C IMHO
statistically it looks like this:
http://worldweather.wmo.int/101/c00198.htm


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Darn it, what did I do with my C. to F. converted. I can never remember such things.

Pugs


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

onlineconversion.com


----------

